# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Нерабочие вспышки YN 560 II и 568EX

## PRINCHESSA1000

Продам на запчасти не рабочие 2 вспышки  YN 560 II и 568EX. Почему не работают не знаю. По 400 грн каждая

----------

